# Millennium M1 climber



## deerhuntsheatme (Aug 23, 2009)

*I got a M1*

Very comfortable. Long sits are no problem. And it's rated 300lbs.

Best, Barvid


----------



## ncbowhnter (Mar 30, 2009)

The hang on stands are very comfortable. I can't speak for the climber, but a buddy of mine has one and says it is very loud. That's why I never bought one.


----------



## deerhuntsheatme (Aug 23, 2009)

*noise*

OK, I agree that the stand clanks some when hooking to a tree. But, I try to hang my stand the day before a hunt, or hang it at lunch for an evening hunt. So noise really isn't that big an issue to me when hanging it. The stand is very quiet when climbing, also, when I stand up, I reach down and pull the seat up at the same time at it is absolutely quiet when I do this. I did it last saturday with a doe @ 20 yards.

Best, Barvid


----------

